# Songs and Chants



## reetee (14 May 2009)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone new of any Canadian military songs/chants.  I have looked,but to no avail, and I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction.  I used search and found nothing.


----------



## lennoj (14 May 2009)

For chants, ask the INT guys, they know all about the dark magic...

search CF tribute videos on youtube and you may be able to find something...
gimmie shelter by the rolling stones would be one of the most popular ones of all time.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 May 2009)

See this thread:

Army Songs

It might be helpful if you were more specific regard exactly what kind of songs you are referring to.  Modern, historical? Marching cadences?


----------



## Hardrations (14 May 2009)

Being a bit of a curmudgeon here, but I've always thought of songs being of British origin in our army and the chants especially are some thing picked up from the Americans. I believe songs might have been an in thing in WW 1 & 2 and really never saw anything that was passed onto us in the army. Mind though, I remember the RCR (forget which Battalion) in 61 had some really good profane ones sung around a fire and a bottle or two of beer on exercise in Petawawa . The chant business I think is an American invention and should stay there. The German army issues a song book for their soldier to learn the various songs and they do sing them. Especially at the end of the days training on returning to barracks. I can remember in Fort Prince of Wales watching  the German soldiers from barracks in Hemer behind our Fort, marching along, out lined against an evenings dusk sky line, singing their songs as they returned to the barracks. Made one pay attention and listen in admiration. My wife still has her fathers song book from his Wehrmacht days.


----------



## mariomike (14 May 2009)

Hardrations said:
			
		

> My wife still has her fathers song book from his Wehrmacht days.



"Lili Marlene" was a beautiful song enjoyed by both sides in WW2.
http://bian.ca/refer/veralynn.MP3


----------



## Shec (14 May 2009)

http://www.csufresno.edu/folklore/drinkingsongs/html/books-and-manuscripts/1970s/1979-songs-from-the-front-and-rear--anthony-hopkins/index.htm


----------

